# Hurst Shifter rebuild?



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

My 67 is still in the shop as they are completing the restoration. As they are reassembling the car, they were installing the console, which was not installed in the car when I dropped it off. The shifter is assumed to be the original shifter and the car was built with the console. The tech is telling me that with the console installed, the shifter will hit the console and not shift correctly.

1. If the shifter is original and the console is original, would a shifter that needs to be rebuilt/replaced cause this issue?
2. I would assume rebuilding the original shifter is preferred over replacing the shifter. 
3. Are there adjustments on the shifter that could be made to limit the throw of the shifter and therefore work with the console?
4. Is it more likely the shifter is NOT original and needs to be replaced with a shifter that has a shorter throw? 
5. When I checked Ames, they have a re-pop shifter that clearly states will not work with a console, but they do not offer a shifter that does work with a console.

Thanks, in advance,
Michael Drelicharz


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Dreli,

Are you able to share pictures of your shifter assembly? When does the shifter hit the console?

Stating the obvious - if everything is original it should work together properly. The round Hurst shifter sticks are OEM, while the Hurst aftermarket sticks are flat. The flat sticks tend to hit the OEM console. 

Is your shifter linkage properly adjusted? Whether Hurst OEM (silver) or aftermarket (black) the shifter housing and rods should work with the round stick without hitting the console, when adjusted correctly.

If your shifter is not properly centered in the middle of the console housing there are ways to adjust that through the use of washers/ shims - see picture (65).


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Dreli said:


> My 67 is still in the shop as they are completing the restoration. As they are reassembling the car, they were installing the console, which was not installed in the car when I dropped it off. The shifter is assumed to be the original shifter and the car was built with the console. The tech is telling me that with the console installed, the shifter will hit the console and not shift correctly.
> 
> 1. If the shifter is original and the console is original, would a shifter that needs to be rebuilt/replaced cause this issue?
> 2. I would assume rebuilding the original shifter is preferred over replacing the shifter.
> ...


I would suggest you contact Scott at Shifter Doc. He specializes in Hurst shifters and quite knowledgeable. [email protected]


----------



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks, Sdpepper. I will reach out to him for any insight he could provide.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello
as stated above ... we REALLY need pictures of your shifter and linkage and mounting plate...
was your car a factory console car ??? 
is it reverse issues hitting the console ??
do you have this shift plate ? 1967-1968 GTO OE Hurst Shifter Mounting Bracket Die Cast Aluminum GM 9785269 | eBay with the slotted top bolt ? fits=Year%3A1967%7CModel%3AGTO&epid=1229995276&hash=item3f8ba9c98b:g:fYQAAOSwythettpY
whats the number at the base of your HURST handle 4178 ??
like mine here ? 1967 GTO HURST muncie shifter handle 4178 M-20 M-21 4 speed HO Ram air | eBay
we need to see the linkage levers and rods also ....
small details will change the throw of the shifter off too

Scott

here is a picture of a real 67 shifter I put on a muncie this last spring ,,
68 is nearly the same except the chrome handle and a couple small trinkets
65-66 looks similar but is very different still 
linkage and levers and adjustment points are totaly different,,, the chrome handle has
a bolt holding it together like my 64 shifter in second picture


----------

